# New Years Eve



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if there are any fireworks displays in Dubai on New Years Eve and if so where are they.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Burj Al Arab, Atlantis and some other hotels by JBR have fireworks displays on New Year's Eve. We were lucky enough to see all of them because of our bbq by the beach on JBR. It was amazing!


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks Pam
I have a high balcony in JLT so I should at least get a good partial view


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Vetteguy said:


> Thanks Pam
> I have a high balcony in JLT so I should at least get a good partial view


You should.  A couple of years ago, we managed to catch the fireworks from our balcony in the Springs, which is only one storey high!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I got a pretty good view of the fireworks from my balcony last year. I was in the marina then. I am fully expecting to have a good view of the fireworks this year as well (from The Greens).


----------



## droopy (Dec 6, 2010)

*Fireworks on Burj Khalifa*

Hi there. Does anyone know if there will be fireworks on Burj Khalifa for New Year? We were told by people involved in the inauguration that there would be but I haven't seen anything about it since.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

There is always fireworks in various places in the New Year so yes there will be in the tallest tower as well! You don't hear about it because they are usually bad at advertising things here.


----------

